# Happy Anniversary



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just found out that today is Vlad's and Black Cat's wedding anniversary. Have a wonderful day you two!!!!! (Next time let us know sooner so we can send a card)


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Happy Anniversary guys!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

happyhappyhappyhappy happy aniversary!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Happy anniversary


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy anniversary Happy anniversary Happy anniversary haaaaappppyyy annnivvvversssary!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She hasn't killed him yet? 

Happy anniversary you two. Vlad, tell Black Cat not to be such a stranger around these parts. Maybe he killed her!!!  Just kidding.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!! You better have not forgot, Vlad...You didn't forget...naaaa..you wouldn't forget...did you?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Happy anniversary to you two.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks all. No Dr. M, two days I never forget, Dec. 7th and March 30th. I'm afraid though that Black Cat has lost interest in Halloween.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Lost interest in Halloween? Is that possible?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 
Sorry I haven't been around much but going back to work full time and the juggling of schedules with our children and now my mother in law I just don't have time to even think about halloween. I have one more week of work and then I'm actually off for spring break. I can't wait to break open the wire and latex. I've even been saving up my dryer lint so I can make a few more bats.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry I haven't replied to this, but better late than never. Happy Anniversary guys!


----------

